# E-cigarette causes mid-air fire alarm



## MJ INC (26/10/15)

http://www.thesundaily.my/news/1593054

*E-cigarette causes mid-air fire alarm*
*SEPANG:* Is flight safety being compromised with no restrictions currently being enforced on carrying electronic cigarettes or e-cigarettes in hand or cabin luggage?

Are the heating elements of the vaporisers, a component of e-cigarettes, a fire hazard in an aircraft in flight?

On Saturday, it was a hard lesson learnt by a "vaper" on board a Malindo Air flight when an e-cigarette he was carrying in his handbag ignited a fire causing him to suffer minor injuries.

The Boeing 737 aircraft had taken off at about 6.45pm from Kota Kinabalu and was bound for klia2 when the incident occurred in mid-air, leaving dozens of other passengers briefly shocked.

Sepang police chief ACP Abdul Aziz Ali said today that the man had placed his luggage on his lap when he was shaken up on feeling intense heat coming out of it.

"He opened the bag and found that the power button on his e-cigarette had accidentally switched on and the heat of the heating element had burned through the bag injuring his thigh and fingers. The fire was quickly put out and the man was quickly attended to by flight crew. It was a minor incident." he told _theSun_.

Abdul Aziz said the man lodged a report soon after the flight landed at klia2 at 8.45pm.

He said the airline had not notified the police on the matter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (26/10/15)

Oh dear...not good...


----------



## Neal (26/10/15)

This is not going to help our cause at all. Guaranteed restrictions on the way without doubt. Not at all good. Have personally had vape gear confiscated in Dubai airport, am hoping that this does not become the norm with other airports/airlines.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MJ INC (26/10/15)

A friend walked in to my place on the weekend with his mod and batteries separate. I got a whiff of burning plastic from him and asked him what was up. He couldn't smell it. When he opened his bag his battery was incredibly hot and had just been resting against his mod.


----------



## korn1 (26/10/15)

I am worried about going to Mauritius next year  Scared they will take my nautilus mini/i stick.


----------



## shaunnadan (26/10/15)

i think the restrictions will be a basic "dont use it in flight" which alot of airline have already adopted. ive sneaked a few stealth puffs on long international flights but held my breath for a while to make sure there was no signs of me vaping.

what is the concern is that these mods self fire and that whats causing all of the fuss.

when i travel i take my batteries out and put it into a little plastic case and then remove the tank so it doesnt break. pop that into my checked luggage and ive never had any issues with the airports. i dont really keep anything in hand luggage unless its a short day flight and then i still dismantle everything and keep it separate in my laptop bag.

drawing less attention goes a long way in keeping airport security off your back.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MJ INC (26/10/15)

korn1 said:


> I am worried about going to Mauritius next year  Scared they will take my nautilus mini/i stick.


Mauritius doesn't allow nicotine e cigs to be sold but my brother visited there earlier this year and they seemed pretty relaxed with tourists having them


----------



## korn1 (26/10/15)

Awesome! Thx MJ!


----------



## Neal (26/10/15)

Also a fan of the stealth vape on airlines. My technique is to run hot tap on sink to form a little steam and then whack my vape device like a man possessed. Not recommending this to anyone (I am a responsible citizen) but certainly works for me on 9 hour flights.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nova69 (26/10/15)

There is a really easy way to Vape on the plane.The basin is like a lil vacuum, just blow into it while the plug(vent)is open.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (26/10/15)

MJ INC said:


> A friend walked in to my place on the weekend with his mod and batteries separate. I got a whiff of burning plastic from him and asked him what was up. He couldn't smell it. When he opened his bag his battery was incredibly hot and had just been resting against his mod.


This happens quite a lot. Batteries should be kept separate in battery holders or silicone covers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## sjoat (26/10/15)

MJ INC said:


> A friend walked in to my place on the weekend with his mod and batteries separate. I got a whiff of burning plastic from him and asked him what was up. He couldn't smell it. When he opened his bag his battery was incredibly hot and had just been resting against his mod.


Seriously I would dispose of that battery. It was probably touching something metal in the bag and completed the circuit.


----------



## MJ INC (26/10/15)

sjoat said:


> Seriously I would dispose of that battery. It was probably touching something metal in the bag and completed the circuit.


Yeah he did(and I wouldn't let him do that in my house).


----------



## Pixstar (26/10/15)

Yeah, shows the importance of a silicone sleeve or one of those battery boxes.


----------



## vaalboy (28/10/15)

Picked this up off the wires this morning

http://www.fox13news.com/news/39474541-story

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

